# "Popparazzi"



## Jeremy Z (Jan 14, 2007)

My grandpa is the one who got me into photography.  I was interested as early as 12 years old.  His OM1n was just magical to me.

Here he is a couple weeks ago, with a jury-rigged flash outfit.  The one on the bracket is slaved to the built-in flash on the P&S with the little slave peanut.

This one kind of looks like he was mid-photo, and that my reflexes are at the speed of light, right?  But it was actually *my* flash that triggered his slave.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 14, 2007)

Nice one here, cool to see you in the mirror, as well, and cool to see the flash (_of course_ making us assume you had the reflexes as fast as the speed of light!   ), and I really like the title you have chosen for this one .


----------



## rabidzoomer (Jan 29, 2007)

lol...vivitar REPRESENT!! those are nice flashes because you can use them as flashes or a backup flash at a different angle for more lighting.


----------

